# 5 month old pitbull,bumps and hair loss



## johndoehizzle (Jul 7, 2011)

i just started noticing this like 3 days ago,i washed him and today i noticed it looked worse.

he doesnt itch or anything.theyre right on his back/by shoulders.i took a picture.really worried,dont know what it could be,im supposed to go to the vet in an hour and thought i'd post the info on here as well to get other peoples inputs (people that have more experience with pitbulls,since this is my first pit).

i looked up info,and im thinking it could be mange? the only thing is that it doesnt itch him.

he has all his shots by the way.

his defense's are low/not strong?

heres the picture,and thanks in advanced.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and heres one of him just hangin out:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

could be numerous things , allergies could be one. have you noticed fleas at all? has he been treated for fleas. if your already going to the vet never bad to get a skin scrape done if your concerned , from the picture in the 1st one though kinda reminds me of luna when she had fleas her fur thinned a bit but was from her scratching and she had bumps as well she breaks out bad whenshe gets fleas so we have to stay ontop of it. You said he wasnt itching though?


----------



## johndoehizzle (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello and thanks for the reply.

I'm back from the vet and $222 dollars more broke lol.they gave him some shots.did a skin scrape.they were able to confirm they didn't see any mites.

It might be an llergy,I also got 3 different types of pills/capsules I have to give him for a week.

And in 2 weeks they should find out if the other skin scrape has any fungus or bacteria.

He has no fleas,he doesn't sleep with the 2 older dogs,due to the fact that they sleep outside in dog house and Kilo,I belive is allergic to grass.he gets red rash all over him when he's in the grass.so he stays in a patio/outdoor type patio.

He did have a food change.I got him the generic store brand food.then switched back to what he was eating (purina dog chow),which he started eating again a week ago and that's about when I started noticing this.hopefully its not something too big.or ringworm or anything.


Ps: the spots u see where there's hair missing,those are the lumps/and some have like a scab .



Freakin sucks.it would be way more helpful if vets would actually try to give u a quick diagnosis of what they think it is,instead of screwing u n taking ur money.lol.no offense to vets,but I'm sure there's some good ol bs-vets that actually try to help u out since ur giving ur business to them already. "Help me,help you" type of thing.lol.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I would look at eh food source first , purina is garbage , Id look into a better quality food if you need help with that there are a ton of threads on food on here just use the search at the top. sounds like allergy , try switching the food and see if it improves at all.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds very much like my Pit mix. I still haven't diagnosed what the allergy is, but plain ole generic benedryl keeps her from scratching and stops the bumps from appearing... as long as I remember to give it. lol And this awesome stuff called Nu-Stock makes her hair grow back fast! I got it on Amazon.com but you might be able to find it at a feed store.

I've ruled out Flea allergy because there are no fleas anywhere. I've switched to Taste of The Wild. which seems highly recommended and still somewhat affordable and its an all life stages food.


----------

